# The Last Ship "Pilot: Phase Six" 6/22/14



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

This was like a good summer blockbuster thriller. 
The only mis-step was not making it a 2-hour premiere (well and maybe Rhona Mitra)...

Eric Dane? Who knew McSteamy would be so good?

I'm in.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> The only mis-step was not making it a 2-hour premiere (well and maybe Rhona Mitra)...


Since this was the actual pilot, it was probably a good idea to put a week between the pilot and the first series episode, to avoid accentuating the changes that were probably made between pilot and series order... (The pilot is apparently over a year old.)


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Thought is was ridiculous. More plot holes than 24.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I liked Wil's tweet about it:


@wilw said:


> Character 1: I'm saying a thing.
> Character 2: Are you telling me that you're saying a thing?
> 
> *EXPLOSIONS!*
> ...


I thought the writing and acting were amazingly, laughably bad. I didn't have a season pass, but if I did, it would be gone.

Oh, the scene with the fuse. WTF?!?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> I liked Wil's tweet about it:
> 
> I thought the writing and acting were amazingly, laughably bad. I didn't have a season pass, but if I did, it would be gone.


I'll wait for next week, which is the first episode of the series order. They apparently had a lot of time to work on it between pilot (ordered May 2012) and series (ordered May 2013)...


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Ya didn't care for it either. But will watch next week due to the "this is a pilot" etc...

Maybe would make a cool 2 part movie


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Wasn't Cmdr Chandler's wife, also the main guy's wife on Last Resort? I don't see the part credited, but it looked like Jessy Schram to me.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I didn't realize that this had already started. I guess I'll VOD it.

This isn't gonna be another Helix, is it?


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> .
> 
> Oh, the scene with the fuse. WTF?!?


You mean fuses don't work better when you hold them? That was the highlight of the show...if it were a comedy! It's also nice of the massively incompetent Russians to wear black while in the snow. The cruise ship? Was that the Titanic or the Lusitania?

This smells of a sequel to Last Resort (as well as something that comes from a dogs rear) and it should have just as long a run as that show. Then again, Under the Dumb still exists, so mind numbing dumb can succeed.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Big Deficit said:


> This smells of a sequel to Last Resort


I had to check the date of the thread to be sure this was not a BUMP of an old Last Resort thread.

I dropped that one after Ep #2 - looks like I might be able to drop this one before Ep #1


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

The helicopter attack scene struck me as "The Navy let us film a whole bunch of stuff, might as well use it all."

The 5" deck gun for helicopter defense? Uh-huh.

--Carlos V.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I thought it was entertaining enough to keep my attention for the summer, I like that it is a short serialized series format


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

The dog did a good job.


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

Unbeliever said:


> The helicopter attack scene struck me as "The Navy let us film a whole bunch of stuff, might as well use it all."
> 
> The 5" deck gun for helicopter defense? Uh-huh.
> 
> --Carlos V.


And a USN destroyer just happens to let several enemy helicopters get into point blank range? I don't think so. Good thing those choppers didn't appear to do any damage.


----------



## Silverman (Jan 18, 2013)

Radio silence means you don't transmit, these idiots failed to listen to a radio, big difference. I also thought at first they brought back the infected body of the Navy guy just to dump in ocean which they can do from the cruise ship and not expose all. My girl watching said looks like they did not bring body back, just held service. I hope so. 

Why would Russians want to destroy a cure, even loose cannon ones? They would want to get some don't you think? Maybe even find out how to make it too? They did bring out one truth, when such a virus happens it will be those filthy migratory birds that will kill most of the people on earth. The same ones that can wreck planes. We need exterminate these. I'm not talking about little birds, just the big kind. Too dangerous to human life now.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

Silverman said:


> They did bring out one truth, when such a virus happens it will be those filthy migratory birds that will kill most of the people on earth. The same ones that can wreck planes. We need exterminate these. I'm not talking about little birds, just the big kind. Too dangerous to human life now.


Can we _please_ start with the Canadian Geese?


----------



## PotentiallyCoherent (Jul 25, 2002)

Eh, the destroyer looks cool. I'll keep watching.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Silverman said:


> Radio silence means you don't transmit, these idiots failed to listen to a radio, big difference.


That is a very good and obvious point. Such a stupid writing trick to start the show. Ditto for the helicopters getting so close. Hopefully the writers will get better.



Silverman said:


> Why would Russians want to destroy a cure, even loose cannon ones?


They don't want to destroy it. They want the cure for themselves.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

verdugan said:


> Hopefully the writers will get better.


This is a Michael Bay show.

Don't hold your breath.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

I enjoy it, just like end-of-the-world stuff. Hopefully they will pull a GoT and in the end everyone dies.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

It does say it is only a 10 episode series,so they already have the whole thing in the can.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I enjoyed it.

Then again, I've seen every episode of Legend of the Seeker, so my crap tolerance is pretty high.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

Silverman said:


> Why would Russians want to destroy a cure, even loose cannon ones? They would want to get some don't you think? Maybe even find out how to make it too?


Whoever created the virus presumably would have a cure or vaccine. In which case, they would want to be the only ones with it.



Big Deficit said:


> The cruise ship? Was that the Titanic or the Lusitania?


Probably Queen Mary. [media]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b0/QUEEN_MARY_AT_NIGHT.jpg[/media]


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Silverman said:


> Why would Russians want to destroy a cure, even loose cannon ones?


In the commercials for the show, we see


Spoiler



a Vladimir Putin-like Russian ship commander who, when asked that very question, rants about the human race not being worth saving.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

markz said:


> Wasn't Cmdr Chandler's wife, also the main guy's wife on Last Resort? I don't see the part credited, but it looked like Jessy Schram to me.


Yeah, even though the plot is entirely different, I kept thinking about Lost Resort too.. (which I kind of liked.. and actually watched at least one ep I had in the past few months.. I think I only missed the very last ep.)

I like Rhona Mitra..


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

danterner said:


> I enjoyed it.
> 
> Then again, I've seen every episode of Legend of the Seeker, so my crap tolerance is pretty high.


Legend of the Seeker was awesome !


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I wanted to like it. It was meh but I'll keep watching.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

SNJpage1 said:


> It does say it is only a 10 episode series,so they already have the whole thing in the can.


I'm more likely to watch this to the end or at least record all of the episodes since it's only ten episodes. I liked it once we got past the early parts of Rhona Mitra being the obligatory jerk in order to create tension with the captain and Ray Charles, Stevie Wonder and Jose Feliciano manning the Russian helicopter guns. The young, female officer on the ship's bridge reminded me of Rihanna in the previews I saw for the movie Battleship.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mattack said:


> Yeah, even though the plot is entirely different, I kept thinking about Lost Resort too.. (which I kind of liked.. and actually watched at least one ep I had in the past few months.. I think I only missed the very last ep.)
> 
> I like Rhona Mitra..


It reminded me of that as well. And I thought the pilot for The Last Resort was really good, but it went off the rails quickly. I kind of liked the pilot of this, so I'll stick with it for awhile but



Spoiler



The previews after the show makes this look less promising and more formulatic, meeting various big bads at each port.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> This is a Michael Bay show.
> 
> Don't hold your breath.


At least Ronald Moore isn't involved.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Since this was the actual pilot, it was probably a good idea to put a week between the pilot and the first series episode, to avoid accentuating the changes that were probably made between pilot and series order... (The pilot is apparently over a year old.)


Wow!! I did realize that.

I did like the pilot. Hopefully the following episodes will be just as good.

EDIT: All this talk about the LAst Resort. I still have the last two episodes on my TiVo that I never watched. I meant to come back and watch them. I guess I should do that some time. I'll put it on my list along with the last two episodes or Medium. At least I watched the last two episodes of Revolution this past weekend. I don't know what it is with me not watching the last two episodes of a show. Although I still need to watch the last season of Chuck. Another one on my list.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> Wow!! I did realize that.
> 
> I did like the pilot. Hopefully the following episodes will be just as good.
> 
> EDIT: All this talk about the LAst Resort. I still have the last two episodes on my TiVo that I never watched. I meant to come back and watch them. I guess I should do that some time. I'll put it on my list along with the last two episodes or Medium. At least I watched the last two episodes of Revolution this past weekend. I don't know what it is with me not watching the last two episodes of a show. Although I still need to watch the last season of Chuck. Another one on my list.


I liked Chuck. Even though most of it was pretty silly, it never took itself seriously so I could forgive the silliness because I liked the characters and was interested in what happened to them.

Of course this show has a major Chuck alum, Adam Baldwin.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

MrGreg said:


> And a USN destroyer just happens to let several enemy helicopters get into point blank range? I don't think so. Good thing those choppers didn't appear to do any damage.


Yeah, he called 'general quarters' after his people on land had been fired on, and after helicopters were circling his destroyer, firing rockets at him. 

Altogether though, I liked it and I think it has potential. I'm hoping the producers ironed out some of the unrealistic bits when it moved from pilot to full blown series. IMO they tried to jam way too much into the pilot and the battle scenes in particular felt rushed. In one episode, we had the destroyer sail to the arctic, the scientists collect samples, the purpose of the scientific mission revealed, an attack by the Russians, Europe getting nuked, and the destroyer sail all the way down to Florida, stopping to unrep along the way. That should have been a season, not an episode.

In a weird coincidence, I just last week finished reading three books of the John Ringo 'Black Tide Rising' series, which features a fleet of ships at sea operating during a zombie virus outbreak. Were it not for that, I would have had no idea what an 'unrep' was.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Are there really totally unmanned refueling and supply stations out there?


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

stellie93 said:


> Are there really totally unmanned refueling and supply stations out there?


That's a good question, I would be interested in knowing that too.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

stellie93 said:


> Are there really totally unmanned refueling and supply stations out there?


My guess would be no as it doesn't make a whole lot of sense. At least they don't publicly admit to it. A large part of the fleet is involved in resupply and refuel of the rest of the fleet. The show needs a way to keep the ship going without that fleet resupply, thus they invented unmanned supply stashes.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

vertigo235 said:


> That's a good question, I would be interested in knowing that too.


Could it be it's unmanned because of the Virus? If that's the case, not sure where they got their info.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

stellie93 said:


> Are there really totally unmanned refueling and supply stations out there?


After a deadly virus kills everyone, there's lots.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

...and can you really pump fuel from one ship to another?


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

mattack said:


> ...and can you really pump fuel from one ship to another?


Oh, yeah. I'm sure some of the former Navy guys here could give more detail. When a ship is on mission for weeks or months at a time, in a distant ocean, it's the only way to refuel and supply the boat.

Unless they can find a dockside Exxon station. 

Some aircraft refueling works the same way.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I was bothered by the fuel thing. They were headed to the automated fuel depot near France(?). They find the cruise ship, and bleed it dry (they said so), so clearly they did not fully top off. And they just forget the fueling station. Because there is no reason they would not want a full load of fuel in conditions like this, right? 

I'll keep on watching, but I have lazy writing.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

A few explainations for that. 

There was a nuclear detonation near France, and they said there was Nuclear fallout etc. Also, they were in a hurry to make it back to the US with a possible cure, I assume they knew they had enough to make it back that was their primary mission and they had no time to waste.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Sure, I can pull reasons out of my ass too. But they could at least have a throwaway line about it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I thought the nuclear detonation was reason enough. No one wants to get exposed to a bunch of radiation.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Yeah right before they found the cruise ship, they said there was nuclear fallout and they had to change course, I thought that was reason enough.


----------



## Silverman (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah, what was the reason to set off atomic bomb on coast of France, made no sense?


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Nobody "set off a bomb" they were the target of a missle strike.

Why? Who knows

Book related spoiler, but unlikely anything to do with the show. 


Spoiler



I read the wiki about the book this show is based on. In the book there is no pandemic, the book was written in the early 80s (cold war), and the premise is about how a nuclear Armageddon occurs. Apparently nobody ever knows why it started, but once the missiles start flying its usually pretty much over.

They travel around on their ship and find that almost every city is destroyed or something.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

vertigo235 said:


> Nobody "set off a bomb" they were the target of a missle strike.
> 
> Why? Who knows
> 
> ...


I don't see any need to spoiler that, since it's clearly unrelated to the plot of the show.

What you did write is a 100% ripoff of the book and movie On the Beach. The book was written in 1957 and the movie in 1959. It's a great movie, BTW. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/On_the_Beach_(1959_film) Much better than this show.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Bob Coxner said:


> I don't see any need to spoiler that, since it's clearly unrelated to the plot of the show.
> 
> What you did write is a 100% ripoff of the book and movie On the Beach. The book was written in 1957 and the movie in 1959. It's a great movie, BTW. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/On_the_Beach_(1959_film) Much better than this show.


Unless someone was planning to read the book then I agree, but who knows someone may want to read the book and I could have just spoiled them.


----------



## Silverman (Jan 18, 2013)

Are you saying the ship was the missile target and it just missed by that much? It did go right over so this is possible. Would make a little more sense. Oh, and any atomic explosion on purpose is indeed a bombing.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I went back and watched the bomb sequence again. 

Sounded like there was a fire order that was issued to them, they couldn't confirm the location or validate the order the coordinates "didn't make sense"

While they were trying to authenticate "another ship in the north Atlantic" fired a missile instead, likely to the "coordinates that didn't make sense" They showed the missile heading towards the English channel, but never showed the final location.

They then moved on to the plot device of the EMP knocking out the power, and the need to "move the out of the blast zone", and of course the captain showing how much of a badass he was by holding the "last fuse" into place when they "ripped it"

After that, they mention they only had 6 hours of fuel and discovered the cruise ship.


----------



## GAViewer (Oct 18, 2007)

RGM1138 said:


> Oh, yeah. I'm sure some of the former Navy guys here could give more detail. When a ship is on mission for weeks or months at a time, in a distant ocean, it's the only way to refuel and supply the boat.
> 
> Unless they can find a dockside Exxon station.
> 
> Some aircraft refueling works the same way.


I believe that Navy fuel tankers have pumps to push fuel to the ship being refueled. I don't think cruise liners, destroyers, aircraft carriers etc have pumps that could pull fuel from another ship not designed as a fuel tanker, nor can they pull fuel from land based refueling stations. But I of course could be wrong.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

telemark said:


> Probably Queen Mary. [media]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b0/QUEEN_MARY_AT_NIGHT.jpg[/media]


The ship was definitely the Queen Mary.


----------



## Silverman (Jan 18, 2013)

Ok, that EMP thing is sure over-used. It certainly would not get inside a metal ship and do anything, much less a military one certainly hardened for that. EMP will trip breakers on hi voltage lines because they are long, yes. Sun storms have even done that too. Stop everything, not a chance. It would sort of been noticed in testing by cities and cars, planes, in Nevada and it wasn't. They *****ed about the quakes from the test so they were close, too. 

They even set one bomb off at border of space over ocean that had to have ships about, and no issues. I doubt your Tivo would even get damaged on a TV antenna unless so close that the blast would get to you too, a long shortwave antenna maybe yes. Cars are another no, they are shielded. Some have taken lightning hit and run (maybe less than ideally), so an EMP radio pulse is not going to destroy them. Not good for the car radio though.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

So all these apocalypse books I've read where an EMP knocks out all the power and any car newer than 1960 are bunk?


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Silverman said:


> They even set one bomb off at border of space over ocean that had to have ships about, and no issues.


Starfish Prime caused tons of problems.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Silverman (Jan 18, 2013)

I read it and it backed up what I said. It added all the space effects and lights, but all the ships out in ocean were fine, as was everyone's TV and cars. The phone outages were of course long wires on poles that did see a surge not too different than lightning near. 

The reason military stuff is hardened for EMP is because tactical nukes could go off really close by as some can be fired by guns. In that case sure you would have EMP damage, but if you are that close you have so many other issues that will kill you. Typical sci-fi has the blast so far off no blast effects yet every electronic device is bad, that is what is nonsense. Ships (well metal ones) are especially safe from this even without special work but not from a real close tactical nuke. Navy ships are hardened for that close hit.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I'm not sure I understood how any EMP would simply just damage one fuse that affected the power for the entire ship (which apparently didn't have many spares of eitehr)


----------



## Silverman (Jan 18, 2013)

Well that's why it is discussed here, it doesn't make any sense. Just like holding a fuse making it not blow out....hmmmm.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Silverman said:


> Well that's why it is discussed here, it doesn't make any sense. Just like holding a fuse making it not blow out....hmmmm.


"Rip it!"


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

vertigo235 said:


> I'm not sure I understood how any EMP would simply just damage one fuse that affected the power for the entire ship (which apparently didn't have many spares of eitehr)


They fixed a bunch of other stuff, the fuse was just one item. But thankfully, the captain had badass hands and saved the day.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Silverman said:


> Ok, that EMP thing is sure over-used. It certainly would not get inside a metal ship and do anything, much less a military one certainly hardened for that. EMP will trip breakers on hi voltage lines because they are long, yes. Sun storms have even done that too. Stop everything, not a chance. It would sort of been noticed in testing by cities and cars, planes, in Nevada and it wasn't. They *****ed about the quakes from the test so they were close, too.
> 
> They even set one bomb off at border of space over ocean that had to have ships about, and no issues. I doubt your Tivo would even get damaged on a TV antenna unless so close that the blast would get to you too, a long shortwave antenna maybe yes. Cars are another no, they are shielded. Some have taken lightning hit and run (maybe less than ideally), so an EMP radio pulse is not going to destroy them. Not good for the car radio though.


The problem is, at least according to my dad who spent decades testing things for this. Is that no one really knows exactly how the circuits in a ship will react. Even when hardened against an EMP. Since it's difficult to test since you can't do a full scale test with the power that a modern, full scale, nuclear detonation would cause. It's all really an educated guess. Since you could have an explosion as large as 100 Megatons.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

eddyj said:


> I was bothered by the fuel thing. They were headed to the automated fuel depot near France(?). They find the cruise ship, and bleed it dry (they said so), so clearly they did not fully top off. And they just forget the fueling station. Because there is no reason they would not want a full load of fuel in conditions like this, right?
> 
> I'll keep on watching, but I have lazy writing.


You have lazy proofreading. Not sure you have lazy writing, but if you say so.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I think they (the writers) decided to move the automated fuel depot to later in the show, and use the cruise ship instead, and forgot or decided not to go back and edit.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

This was probably the worst pilot I think I've ever watched. The bad ass captain that held the fuse in was because "it won't hold" was some, if not the worst writing of all time.


----------



## Silverman (Jan 18, 2013)

Agreed, bad scene, but far from the worst pilot, far. Not checking the news for months, even the stuff on regular Navy feeds was worse to me. But, then there is Rona Mitra and the definite opportunity to disinfect her in showers, lots of opportunity for the future.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Didn't they have a helicopter on the ship while they were doing the research? Although whenever they showed the ship there is no helicopter on the back. Is there some sort of hanger? And if they do have the helicopter, why don't they just fly that inland to that lab to see if is still there?


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Maybe they have more than one Helicopter hanger.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

The Arleigh Burke class destroyer which is the ship featured on the show appears to have more than one helicopter hanger.



> Flight IIA onwards: Flight deck and enclosed hangars for two MH-60R LAMPS III helicopters


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

The hangers are on the back of the ship, one on each side of the landing pad.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

vertigo235 said:


> The hangers are on the back of the ship, one on each side of the landing pad.


Yes, there are two hangers on that class of ship, and in the pilot, they stated that she was using up one bay for her lab.

I got to tour the USS Farragut (DDG-99) while it was still at the shipyards. It was very cool to get a tour! Even got to sit in the captain's chair on the bridge! They wouldn't let me stand out on the bow of the deck and yell "I'M KING OF THE WORLD!"


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

oh the dialog was terrible. (and the acting not much better)


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

DouglasPHill said:


> oh the dialog was terrible. (and the acting not much better)


Then why are you watching the show? This is my goto summer show along with "Under the Dome".  So, all you nick-picker can go away.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

A great comparison, this show and "Under the dumb". By the way, second ep was better.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Johncv said:


> Then why are you watching the show? This is my goto summer show along with "Under the Dome".  So, all you nick-picker can go away.


Nitpicker.

Though they are justified criticisms, so this really isn't by definition nitpicking.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

At the end, why did the guy from _Alias_ ask the girl for permission to salute the captain?

Edit: I guess he just looks a lot like the guy from _Alias_.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

laria said:


> At the end, why did the guy from _Alias_ ask the girl for permission to salute the captain?
> 
> Edit: I guess he just looks a lot like the guy from _Alias_.


I only assumed because that way everyone would know to salute. If he just did it all by himself he might feel weird.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

laria said:


> At the end, why did the guy from Alias ask the girl for permission to salute the captain? Edit: I guess he just looks a lot like the guy from Alias.


He's not from Alias - he's the Master Chief. From Halo.

And I have no idea why he asked permission to salute. I assumed maybe it had to do with some sort of naval custom, but I can't find anything about it online. I think it was just for dramatic effect.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It's been done many times in movies and TV shows in the past.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

danterner said:


> He's not from Alias - he's the Master Chief. From Halo.
> 
> And I have no idea why he asked permission to salute. I assumed maybe it had to do with some sort of naval custom, but I can't find anything about it online. I think it was just for dramatic effect.


It would have been a superfluous salute at that point. It was no longer a "first interaction" situation.

--Carlos V.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Apparently I'm not the only one that mistook Charles Parnell for Carl Lumbly.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I think asking for permission to salute is just a more formal way to get everyone to solute than just yelling " can I get a what what for the captain!!!" And then soluting him


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

laria said:


> Apparently I'm not the only one that mistook Charles Parnell for Carl Lumbly.


No, you aren't. I made that mistake at first as well when he was below deck, but then got a better look at him when he was above deck and could see it wasn't.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Johncv said:


> Then why are you watching the show? This is my goto summer show along with "Under the Dome".  So, all you nick-picker can go away.


totally agree with you :up::up::up:


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

vertigo235 said:


> I think asking for permission to salute is just a more formal way to get everyone to solute than just yelling " can I get a what what for the captain!!!" And then soluting him


LOL

With some of the dialog in the show, I wouldn't be suprised if at some point somebody does ask for a what what for the captain.

It's a good summer show.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

verdugan said:


> LOL
> ...ask for a what what for the captain...
> .


I thought it was a harrumph for the governor.


----------

